# Sticky  SCORING UPDATE THREAD!



## 12-Ringer

Welcome to the 19th Annual AT Scoring Update Thread. I will do my best to have timely/reasonable updates. I strive to update weekly, but that can get tricky for a lot of reasons. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE remember to get pictures with your bow/crossbow AND the deer in the same shot. It needs to be the deer too and not a cape/carcass...if there are some extenuating recovery circumstances, just reach out to me via PM and we'll see what we can do.

The data will only be as accurate as what folks share. I am hoping to get the state, date, and time of each buck entry so that I can share. Keep in mind, deer killed out of the country won't have their location appear, BUT the buck will still be counted in the totals AND so will the time and date data....

Please remember this is designed to be enjoyable and build some degree of community. If you have concerns about an entry, keep it off of the open boards and send me a private message. I try to respond to everyone within 24-hours, but that too can be a bit complicated at times, but rest assured I will return messages recieved. Many, many times scoring errors, are just that errors and not padding. We do reserve the right to request a copy/picture, etc...of a completed scoring sheet if things are a bit sketchy.

Good luck everyone, Stay Safe/Shoot Straight!!!!

*Harvest Data*









*Team Scores*

















*Team Ranks*


----------



## 12-Ringer

DOESTROYERS jumping out to the early lead scoring more points than November Reign, 9 Times the Charm, and Lethal Intentions (places 2-4) combined ...will they continue to pile it on and run away with the contest, they have some stone cold killers on that team who haven't contributed yet????

Seems like things are off to a good start, wish everyone a safe and prosperous season.

*Harvest Data*
*








Team Scores







*








*Team Ranks







*


----------



## 12-Ringer

DOESTROYERS increasing their lead over the field...someone on Team 7 please let aeds151 that I need a score for his buck, along with the harvest data.


*Harvest Data*
*








** Team Scores**







*








*Team Ranks







*


----------



## 12-Ringer

DOESTROYERS maintaining their lead over the field....that's pretty impressive!!! A lot of freezers have been filled since the last update on 9/26. 


*Harvest Data*
*









Team Scores







*










*Team Ranks
*


----------



## 12-Ringer

DOESTROYERS continue to maintain their lead over the field; however that margin is decreasing each week....it's about to get going as the third week of Oct is always when some really good deer start getting entered.

At this point in the contest olemossyhorns from the Doestroyers leads the way with his 141 1/8th entry from 9/17, followed closely by his teammate Mick2395's entry of 137 4/8th on 10/7.

Might look like an error with buck count vs. time of day, however, one entrant entered their buck without out the time and date info. Will update if/when it is provided. There is also an entry not included this week as I didn't get any details yet for Kighty7's video upload.

*Harvest Data*









*Team Scores*




















*Team Ranks*


----------



## 12-Ringer

6 weeks in and the Doestroyers are now expanding their lead over the pack.....Good luck everyone!

*Harvest Data*










*Team Scores*

















*Team Ranks*


----------



## 12-Ringer

*LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!*​20 new entries since last week including the new king of the 22-23 contest with 180 p&y's bruiser tipping the scales at 183 4/8ths inches....WOW what a KS monster!!! It won't take long for Team 11 to make a run with a buck like than on their score sheet......and speaking of score sheets; YIKES!!!!!!! 1/8th of a point separates the front running Doestroyers from Out 4 Blood. Each of those two teams have plenty of room to improve as well and in week 7 both have eclipsed the 800 point mark. Will Doestroyers pour it on and attempt the first ever wire-to-wire victory? Will Out 4 Blood continue their slow/steady climb to the top? Which team will emerge from the field and shock the contest community? Will 180 p&y's buck hold down the top buck in the contest? Stay tuned!!!!!!!! We could set a record this year as the next three weeks is typically when the points start piling in.....

Sure hope everyone is having a better season than I am, but no matter your level of success, always remember there are plenty of folks waiting for you to return from every hunt...whether its family, friends, your boss/colleagues, or even the credit card company....someone wants you home after each hunt. We've had a couple accidents and close calls amongst our ranks....just be careful and remember.....its only a deer; be smart, be safe shoot straight!

Special shout out this week to the Quiet Killers' Midlife Crisis for his tech support of the contest Workbook this weekend. With a few tweaks I should be able to provide even more details to the group. Thanks again Tom for your continued support!!!

*Harvest Data*








*Team Scores*


















*Team Ranks*


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well no surprises here....the deer are dropping like flies during the first two weeks of November....there have been 43 entries since the last update including a few whoppers like basnbucks 165" IA stud, as well as, 8 scoring more than 125". The AM mid day harvests have ramped up as well, likely due to more people taking time from work to be in the field, but the story still remains The Doestroyers......they continue to pour it on leading the pack by a whopping 205 points and they are doing this with 5 team members not contributing a single point AND another three not putting a buck on the board. They have the potential to really do some damage. Trust me I went back several times to check the math as something didn't seem right, but they came out of the gates firing on all cylinders and have not slowed down yet.

Congrats to all those on the board and continued good luck all those like me still plugging away.

*HARVEST DATA*
*








TEAM SCORES







*








*TEAM RANKS*


----------



## 12-Ringer

HOLY COW!!!!! Man did some great deer bite the dust since the last update. As it usually does, Veterans Day weekend turned out to be a WHOPPER of a weekend with 14 of the 68 registered buck being taken Fri-Sun. Olemossyhorns updated an earlier buck with a 156 6/8" KS stud, Suncrest added a 154 2/8" IA beast to team 9, but it was aholifield's 175' Buckeye Bruiser that took the cake this update (wow)....make sure you folks are checking out the pic gallery.

Getting crazy now as firearm seasons are starting to settle in across the country...some diehards head out with the archery equipment, but there is typically a small lull in scoring. Which leads me to send continued congratulations to The Doestroyers who continue to maintain their lead over the field. Last update has them 309 2/8th ahead of the next team (Out 4 Blood). Their run has been very impressive and while Shwackums added a 106+ points and olemossyhorns upgraded his buck, they still have 4 members who haven't contributed a point, one who hasn't added a buck and another with room to add a doe. The certainly have the potential to set a few team records here, but they are ABSOLUTETLY NOT untouchable. Will be an interesting ride from here on out as typically entries take a dramatic drop after Thanksgiving week. 

I want to thank everyone participating this year, this has BY FAR been the most managable and participatory group. At this moment 130 of the 241 entrants (more than 1/2) have registered 1 deer and 52 have registered 2 deer. Keep up all of the comraderie.


*Harvest Data*
*










Team Scores















*

*Team Ranks







*


----------



## 12-Ringer

At this point in the season we have an impressive 7 teams who have eclipsed the 1150 point mark. The Doestroyers continue their improbable wire-to-wire run at the top with a very impressinve 1595 2/8th points, which keeps them an eye-popping 314+ points ahead of their closest competitor; Out 4 Blood. However, a mere 129 point separate second place from 7th place, so there is a lot of potential for some moving and shaking as we enter the late season. I know OH is always known for producing some late season Buckeye Bruisers. I find it interesting that PA leads the league with 13 buck entries and the second week of November vaulted to the top with 27 buck being entered between 11/7-11/13. When combined the 10 entries from the first week (10/31-11/6); a whopping 50% of the buck entered in this contest were killed between 10/31-11/13. While that is not necessarily surprising, I always find it interesting. Veterans Day 11/11 continues to be 'the hottest' day with 7 buck being killed on that Friday with Monday 11/7 being right on it's heels (6 entries).

Good luck to all those still getting after it, time to break out the insulated underwear. Hope everyone had an enjoyable Thanksgiving Holiday with those who matter most in your lives.

*Harvest Data*
*









Team Scores















*
*Team Ranks







*


----------



## 12-Ringer

No, No, No.....I didn't abandon the contest - I was hoping there would be a few more entries, but over the last 16 calendar days there were a mere 9 entries. Now that is not to take anything away from two absolute STUDS entered by Camp (173-1/8; OK) and Liv4Rut (173 - 6/8; IA). Interesting neither Camp nor Liv4Rut are members of Team 6 (Six Shooters) who closed the gap on the front-running Doestroyers. Those following along know that The Doestroyers jumped out to an early contest lead and haven't looked back since. The current margin between first and second place is less than 259 points and Team 6 has two members who haven't contributed anything and another 5 who haven't scored a buck; HOWEVER, The Doestroyers also has THREE members who haven't contributed a point, as well as, two more who haven't scored a buck. The total margin between 1st and 7th place is 396 points; Bottom Line - it is still anyone's game. We usually see a few studs registered in the late season from places that allow baiting so I would not at all be surprised if there is some movement on this list.

We have 4 members who contributed in excess of 200 points to their respective teams: Liv4Rut (223.75pnts - Team 3), Suncrest08 (204.25pnts - Team 9), Camp (223.13pnts - Team 13), Olemossyhorns (206.75 - Team 15). 

180 p&y still holds the top buck entry with his 183 4/8ths KS GIANT.

Hope everyone is doing well!

*Harvest Data*
*









Team Scores















*
*Team Ranks








*


----------



## 12-Ringer

HOLIDAY UPDATE

..first and foremost...no matter which holiday you celebrate I hope each of you find time to connect/reconnect with those who are important in your lives...make time to take time as its one of the very few things that can't be purchased.

Congrats to Matt Palmquist you laid down another KS Stud (175 3/8), guy is a stone cold killer!!! 

Good luck to those still chasing with stick and string in these crazy temps. Saw today that 53% of the Country has snow and temps 35 or below....

*Harvest Data*
*








Team Scores







*








*Team Ranks*


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well the late season surge is underway - unfortunately for the field that surge included cchadww's 148 2/8" IA bruiser for The Doestroyers; further separating them from the pack. Team 5 November Reign got a nice shot in the arm with bow-only-n-ky's 169 4/8" beast and another 50 from V-train. 180 p&y had his KS monster officially scored at 184 6/8th" which will put him on the AT Top 25 All-Time list at (14), bumping BCFrye's 178_6/8" from the 08-09 season off of the list.

A few weeks left....

*Harvest Data*
*









Team Scores















*
*Team Ranks*


----------

